# installation mac Os X Eee Pc



## overdoozedj (5 Octobre 2012)

bonjour, 

j'ai un problème.....

je tente actuellement d'installer mac os x sur un Eee PC Asus 1011Cx et au lancement du DVD....

l'écrans gris avec la pomme s'affiche , et là , le CD s'arrète , et plus rien ! 

que faire ?


----------



## Larme (5 Octobre 2012)

Le hackintosh est possible sur du eeePC ?


----------



## overdoozedj (5 Octobre 2012)

Oui, j'ai tenté toutes les versions dont je dispose et rien n'y fait ! ?

C'est un ASUS 1011cx

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------

Ha j'avais pas compris la question....biensur ! C'est super facile pour la plupart des weeeee pc mais celui ci est extrêmement récent ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------

Personne ? Pas une seule personne ne sait comment faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Besoin d'aide merci ! Je suis avec un pc hors service !


----------



## mistik (6 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si cela te sera utile ou pas, mais j'ai trouvé ce site avec des drivers : *ICI*


----------



## overdoozedj (10 Octobre 2012)

Merci à toi ! Le PC est vendu ....il ne m'intéressait pas ....


----------

